# wie kann ich eine Datei in CYMK modus speichern



## Leika45w (9. April 2005)

ich benötige dringed hilfe wie kann ich eine Datei in CMYK modus speichern habe schon alles möglich versucht 
ich benötige sie für eine Druckerei für flyer 24de die benötigen das Word dokument in CMYK modus 
ich habe schon alles versucht in pdf geschickt geht nicht in Paintprogramm nochmals gemacht geht auch nicht.
Bitte wer kann mir helfen 
Gruß
Leika


----------



## ShadowMan (9. April 2005)

Hi Leika!

Kann es sein, dass die Druckerei auch psd-Dateien nimmt? Weil dort müsste der Farbmodus mitgespeichert werden. Wenn du eine neue Datei erstellst kannst du dort ja das Farbmodell auswählen. Eine Umstellung von RGB auf CMYK wurde auch schon oft im Forum besprochen. Such dazu einfach mal hier.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

